# Free MP3 burner?



## Boxman (May 19, 2003)

Any decent free MP3 burner software available? Barring that, anything reasonably cheap?

Thanks


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

If you have a CDRW then you should be able to do this task with the bundled software - either Nero or Roxio.

However if you need them here are a couple of links you might want to take a look at :

http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.howstuffworks.com/question434.htm&e=6251

http://www.audiotools.co.uk


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I think the Feurio demo is still unrestricted and doesnt expire. Excellent audio recording software. It will not only record directly from MP3s, but will normalize the volumes so they all play the same: http://www.feurio.net/English/index.shtml


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Download NERO and give it a wirl. The demo is fully function and it's a great program once you learn the ropes. If you like it, OEM copies can be had for almost nothing like HERE . Remember though the downloaded one will be more current than the OEM CD you buy, but you will now have a legal serial to use.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

$6 for Nero is a good price. I'd buy it if I didn't have about six Nero CD's in my drawer from various CD-RW drive purchases!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From another thread here, CD Burner XP Pro is a free burner that looks pretty good from the web page.


----------



## Sancho (May 20, 2003)

http://www.mp3surgeon.co.uk/doctor.php?source=web&cur=us

MP3 CD Doctor does it for free. But this is a VERY basic and limited piece of software.


----------



## xfilesgurly (Nov 3, 2001)

CD Burner XP Pro is really good - you need to convert to .wav first to make an audio CD though, unlike with Nero (IIRC)


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

i dunno if im aloud to say this but im to tired to read the forum rules so hopefully i dont get yelled at but you can go into kazza and seach for roxio and download a full version of easy cd creator 6 platnuim for free!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DumbLiam:_
> *i dunno if im aloud to say this but im to tired to read the forum rules so hopefully i dont get yelled at but you can go into kazza and seach for roxio and download a full version of easy cd creator 6 platnuim for free! *


You can go to your local computer store and just steal all sorts of stuff, but we like to think most folks here aren't thieves. In case you're interested, advocating software theft is most assuredly against forum rules. :down:

BTW, you might want to use a spell checker for your future posts too.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

You can also download Windows Media Player 9


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WMP sucks for burning CD's.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

It'll do if you haven't got any burning software


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by putasolution:_
> *It'll do if you haven't got any burning software *


OK, point taken.  It's better than no software.


----------

